# hi



## PearlJAtlanta (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, I already posted in the cat section but I forgot to introduce myself so here goes.

My name is Candace and I am originally from alabama. I have lived in Atlanta georgia for 5 years. 
I am married, with one 7 year old boy and one 7 month old Cat name Simba. He is a very good cat but very aggressive. 

When simba was a baby he loved for us to rough play with him. I don't know if that is what gave him his aggressive behavior or not but he bites and leaves tooth prints, and scratches if he takes the urge. 

He is an indoor kitty, he is VERY CURIOUS, and not scared of anything like most cats. When my son takes a bath he likes to go lay up on the side of the tub and sticks his paw in the water quite frequently. He's pretty good when given a bath, and doesn't squirm too much for a kitty.
He isn't scared of loud noises or anything like some cats i've owned. 
He just has a very unique personality. I like it, but not the biting and scratching, but oh well, he's a cat! lol. 

He will lay up or hide behind the cabinet and when we walk by he will leap out at us and jump on us and run away and hide like he's a tiger! 
My husband doesn't understand this, and says he has a wild hair. lol.

He is a very handsome cat tho. He likes to be petted as long as you don't pick him up for too long.

Anyways, glad to have found this board. I will take a picture of Simba as soon as I can and post it.

Candace


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I saw your Simba, and he is a cutie!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Candace! Welcome. Yes, playing rough with a kitten does teach them that your hands are toys. If you want him to stop, say "no" and slowly withdraaw your hand. Cats are startled by loud noises. Oh, oh, you said your cat isn't! Well, good luck! A can of coins dropped on the floor is helpful too, if there's someone else in the room.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Candace and Simba!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Candace


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Welcome to Cat Forum!*

:catsm


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

*Welcome to Cat Forum!*

:catsm Welcome to Cat Forum! :catsm


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, direct his attention away from your hands w/ a toy.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome! 

My **** loves water, too. He can also be quite mischievous. I've found that toys and distraction help very much.


----------

